# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Comedores de algas ou parasitas???

## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...


Hoje ao limpar o meu aqua, reparei, nuns pontos brancos que se delocavam no vidro onde tinha algumas algas. e ao que parece gostam delas, pois estive a observar algum tempo e parece que as comem... (embora tendam a desaparecer e quase já não se vejam ainda tenho algumas) Por acaso alguém sabe o que possam ser estes pontinhos que parecem piolhos???  :Admirado:   :Admirado:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá José.

Esses "bichinhos" são Amphipodes ainda muito pequenos, Gammarus locusta.

São bastante beneficos no aquário, eliminando detritos e diactomacias denominadamente algas castanhas.

Caso atinjam proporções de praga, existem várias especies de peixes que os adoram.

Penso que o seu aparecimento é um bom sinal no começo de vida de um aquario.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas, Victor...


Assim sendo, fico contente de saber... e não lhes vou tocar se não se tornarem uma praga, caso contrário venham de lá esses peixitos...  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbOk3:

----------

